# Best Automatic Air vent



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

What does everyone use for an automatic air vents, and why?

I use the watts 1/4, I think they do a very good job at the automaticness of letting out air and they don't seem to leak.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Catlin987987 said:


> What does everyone use for an automatic air vents, and why?
> 
> I use the watts 1/4, I think they do a very good job at the automaticness of letting out air and they don't seem to leak.


This one? I've never tried a Watts. Maybe I'll try one on next boiler.

I usually use B&G #97 - about a dollar cheaper and very reliable.

For higher end systems I use the B&G "spirovent-style" EASB vents. They're much cheaper than Spirovent and as far as I can tell, just as good - they look exactly the same inside.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

I like the spirovent.


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

For an Auto Air Vent, the Watts 1/8" auto float vent (blue & white small box). For the next step up, a 1/2" Spirotop as a high capacity more reliable device. For an air seperator I'm a huge van of the Spirovent.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Honeywell Braukman EA122A 

If not using a spirovent 
IMO


----------



## wundumguy (Apr 3, 2010)

We mostly use the Hoffman 79 in the institutional environment.


----------

